# Epilog Legend Ext 36 Problem



## Akeron (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've been having a lot of issues with my Epilog laser. I have been looking everywhere online and on the manuals and no luck. Problem is this:

When using vectors (cutting) the vectors are distorted in the X axis. For example: I make a square in corel that is 1"x1". If I start at the beginning of the table, the square will be a rectangle once it is lasered on the material. It ends up being 1.2"x1" (approx)

Y axis is fine.

If I make the same square starting at 8", it will go from 9" (approx) to 10.2"
If I make the square again starting at 9", it will go from 10.2" (approx) to 11.4"
Always same results on different computers. If i make a new square on the same location on screen, it produces the same results on the machine.

the more I go to the right on the x-axis, the more variance on the starting point, but the width remains with a variance of about 20% which makes sense.

If I try to make something at 36" which is the end of my table, it actually keeps going "out of bounds"

Now, if I make lets say a letter "A" in raster mode, and a circle around it in vector so I can cut out a circle with an A in the middle, they won't match unless of course starting point is 0, but again... the circle will be more like an oval. The letter A comes out ok though.

I called tech support and first time they advised me to clean the machine (ribbons and belts). that didn't work. Then they said the X-Axis motor was bad since that is what determines the Vector's x-axis. I got a new motor, installed it and cleaned the machine again + aligned laser. same problem.

I tried looking at the menus in calib and maint buttons but the ones that might do something are not explained in the manual. The automatic X-Axis Calibration runs from left to right and when it gets to the right side it hangs and never finishes.

The second issue is that logos sometimes come out incomplete or distorted in raster mode. I can wait on this one... but vector issue is kind of an emergency since I have some big jobs coming this week

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

what program are you using?


----------



## Akeron (Mar 16, 2013)

Talked to someone in tech support who knew machine really well.

thisi s fix:

Calib button
Scroll down to encoder match X
set it to 0 with right and left arrows. (problem was the number had moved to about 1600)
hit go. hit reset
Turn machine off. turn on.
then run a job at 30" or so (1" square box is fine)
see where job came out and measure. According to that go back to menu and move encoder match X accordingly. 1/8" is equal to 10 units i beleive

Thanks to everyone who read post.

I wish this was in the manual or that they had told me before how to fix it


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad you found an answer!


----------

